# Tangelo Tosser ???



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I saw the posts regarding this product, I was wondering if it can be launched remotely? sound(like with a primer)?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

It is not designed for remote use, it must be triggered manually and is designed to throw birds with someone operating it and popping or shooting


----------

